# Over the counter rods



## Wet-a-line (Mar 14, 2011)

So i know 90% of the guys on here fish with a custom rod, but if you had to fish with an over the counter production rod spending no more than $250 what would you buy? Action and lenght dont matter just brand and model. Rod would be used mainly as a plastics rod with occasional cut bait and few poppin corks when the fish are being stubborn.


Thanks, Jordan


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

G.Loomis for brand.


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

Allstar they have excellent warranty walk in to any academy and exchange for new if it breaks


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Honestly, all I use is a $20 berkley cherrywood.. I've caught tarponbig jack crevalle, up to 28" reds and nice trout and flounder. PLUs! You can take it back to academy with no questions asked if something goes wrong on it!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Id spend 269 and get a green rod


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

You can catch the same fish on a $20 rod that you can on a $260 rod.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

You can catch the same fish with a $20 rod than you can with a $250 rod, which is what you said you'd be willing to go up to?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

FTU's grey rod which is a clone of the "green" rod with less costly components is a good piece. Its 150 or so.


----------



## M.Taylor (May 16, 2011)

I agree, you don't need an expensive rod, I fish with either a falcon...(academy) or a saint croix...awesome rod. Both rods are around approx. $100 give or take $20, depending on where you buy it.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

It's not that's one will catch more fish than another. It's the quality of the components.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

For $20 it's worth a shot, just go academy and pick up a 7' med and you wil Not be disappointed. The tip is pretty sensitive. My friends who were buying custom rods now use the berkley cherrywood.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Sorry clint but I highly doubt that


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd tell you to ask them, but none have an acct. On here. All you have is my word. I've got pics I'll post up here in a bit as well. If I can find them.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Waterloo Salinity is a good choice


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

big_zugie said:


> Sorry clint but I highly doubt that


There are people like you who can afford pretty rods but I'm not one of them. Don't bash it till you've tried it...


----------



## Wet-a-line (Mar 14, 2011)

Have any of yall fished with shimano rods, i used a cumara yesterday that was wickedly sensitive but i felt like i couldnt throw if as far as some other rods that were in the same catagory. Felt great just felt like i was short on the distance. Any one have experince with these?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wet-a-line said:


> Have any of yall fished with shimano rods, i used a cumara yesterday that was wickedly sensitive but i felt like i couldnt throw if as far as some other rods that were in the same catagory. Felt great just felt like i was short on the distance. Any one have experince with these?


I was looking at it and was impressed with the action it had.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Was caught on berkley cherrywood.....

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4lo30a


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

i've been extremely happy with my Academy Special $40 Castaway Go2 Rod., but if I had it to spend I'd go with an FTU Green Rod.


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

How about the TFO conventional rods? $100-150, designed by Loomis...


----------



## Wet-a-line (Mar 14, 2011)

bighop said:


> How about the TFO conventional rods? $100-150, designed by Loomis...


I have had 2 of those first trip out the eye came out of the guide took it back bp replaced it for free, 3 months later same thing again. Good action and backbone a little on the heavy side for wading.


----------



## valleyteacher (Mar 20, 2011)

I have noticed is that the more you throw one type of lure, popper, or a chunk of fish, the more efficient you get at it, and the more picky one becomes. Now, do not get me wrong, I do not get 250 dollars picky. But I do have a rod I prefer specifically for jr sized top-water lures, the Gundog. I own a more expensive Falcon that I do not like for that "specific" use. In fact, even though the Gundog is more expensive than the Allstar, I prefer the latter for light, weightless lures or corks. Which brings up the actual advice I am trying to give, feel a rod before you buy it. Whether it takes several trips to Academy, BPS, etc, or borrowing one from a friend. There is no price tag, high or low, that makes a rod "feel right".


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

I would highly recomend the Castaway Skeleton, they are in my opinion, one of the best shelf rods made


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

clint623 said:


> You can catch the same fish on a $20 rod that you can on a $260 rod.


Amen to that. Get a Falcon Coastal rod ~$69 and you will be happy with it. Don't need to spend $200 for a rod. The decoration/design doesn't catch the fish for you. Even the custon rods, the blanks are mostly came from the same China shop and so are the decoratives.


----------



## SaltyCowboy (Feb 25, 2012)

Rods, Flashy 50,000 Boats and Money doesn't make you a fisherman that can find and catch fish. High dollar Rods wont find the fish for you either.

I use Falcon Coastal 7 ft Med Action.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Niether do $200 sunglasses, or $300 reels, or $600 waders, or $50 pants and shirts, or........etc. The list could go on and on, it's about comfort and what you like.

$50,000 boats probably won't catch for you, but they'll get you where you want to be comfortably, and generally with less problems. Rods won't catch fish for you but they may weigh 6oz less than competitors and may payoff after 9 hours of wad fishing.

If you want to fish with OTC stuff, go the the store and feel it.

Five


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

Tour Star Rods, lifetime warranty 169.95


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with five on the boat part... I need a comfortable, easy and shallow ride.


Clint


----------



## vito66 (Dec 20, 2010)

Last year I bought the $69 Falcon at Academy, 7 1/2' 10 - 20 line rating. 2 trips later I bought 3 more. Light weight, good backbone and enough tip to throw plastics. HD is the model.


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

clint623 said:


> Honestly, all I use is a $20 berkley cherrywood.. I've caught tarponbig jack crevalle, up to 28" reds and nice trout and flounder. PLUs! You can take it back to academy with no questions asked if something goes wrong on it!


x2 on this! ive got 2 of them. and they are good for the money. ive seen buddies with more expensive ones break the tip off theirs. but ive never caught a tarpon on one. but its a good rod and u can spend more money on lures and your boat or gas. :brew2:


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

clint623 said:


> There are people like you who can afford pretty rods but I'm not one of them. Don't bash it till you've tried it...


well said brew!! well said. :cheers:


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the TFO HOW rods a lot. $100 for the rod and $5 goes to the Heroes on Water.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

TroutAle87 said:


> x2 on this! ive got 2 of them. and they are good for the money. ive seen buddies with more expensive ones break the tip off theirs. but ive never caught a tarpon on one. but its a good rod and u can spend more money on lures and your boat or gas. :brew2:


I have a couple that I let guests use when they fish with me. They are a good value.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

If you were gunna buy an off the shelf rod.... im surprised no one has mentioned TTF they have good stuff for about 100 buck.

if i ever buy a travel rod that is what i would buy.

http://www.baadmarinesupply.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=381

i do enjoy my billtstix tho but that's cause they feel like extension of my body when i fish with them. but for the money at 100 TFF gundogs are hard to beat off the shelf


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Some years back, I was told that a certain rod Castaway had made in China, cost them $19.00 to make and sold it over the counter for $139.00....whata mark up huh!!


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> Some years back, I was told that a certain rod Castaway had made in China, cost them $19.00 to make and sold it over the counter for $139.00....whata mark up huh!!


No, it costs us $7.00 and we sell it for $400. As soon as my butler gets here and finishes polishing my diamond collection I'll have him bring you a few samples in my private helicopter. You do have your own helipad, don't you???


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

Berkley Lightning rods are pretty good for small tops and tails.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> Some years back, I was told that a certain rod Castaway had made in China, cost them $19.00 to make and sold it over the counter for $139.00....whata mark up huh!!


Theres no way

-mac-


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

TxAdam said:


> No, it costs us $7.00 and we sell it for $400. As soon as my butler gets here and finishes polishing my diamond collection I'll have him bring you a few samples in my private helicopter. You do have your own helipad, don't you???


LMAO:rotfl:


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

TxAdam said:


> No, it costs us $7.00 and we sell it for $400. As soon as my butler gets here and finishes polishing my diamond collection I'll have him bring you a few samples in my private helicopter. You do have your own helipad, don't you???


:rotfl::rotfl: THAT'S A GREAT COME BACK.
STIX


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

TxAdam said:


> No, it costs us $7.00 and we sell it for $400. As soon as my butler gets here and finishes polishing my diamond collection I'll have him bring you a few samples in my private helicopter. You do have your own helipad, don't you???


You're able to get your butler to actually polish your diamond collection? Man. My butler has gotten to dam complacent. I had to hire a diamond polisher to take care of my collection two years ago cause "Mr. Butler" now has the attitude that it's beneath him. Maybe it's time to replace him.:tongue:

And does'nt eveyone have a helipad? BAMMM!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

TxAdam said:


> No, it costs us $7.00 and we sell it for $400. As soon as my butler gets here and finishes polishing my diamond collection I'll have him bring you a few samples in my private helicopter. You do have your own helipad, don't you???


Classic !!!!! LOL.............DC


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I like Castaway. I have an xp3, a skeleton, a trout and red special and a popping cork special. The popping cork is only $50 and the funny thing is that one is the one that I have caught the most with.

About the Berkley Cherry Wood. I bought my girlfriends son one for Christmas and he caught this 22" red yesterday.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

If you have a $250 dollar budget. Your well into custom territory. I would check out Dave with Texas Rod Works. You could get you an awesome custom fit to your style of fishing. I recommend Dave because hes built some for me and I really like his work. Or look into the rod building forum and ask one of the builders off there. Just a thought.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yup, $250 will buy you a custom rod.


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

I would like to get a g.loomis rod so i could put one of those cool stickers on my boat. being forreal when i say that


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think many people, tell fishing stories, and it starts with their equipment.

But, I pretty much use falcons saltwater series rods, whatever they're called. 

And in my spinning reels, I use ugly sticks. I can't tell the difference, between the 300 dollar rod and the falcon. 
IMO, a good deal of **** people buy for fishing, have satisfied their design, when they are paid for.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

If the OP statistics is correct, then I am in the 10% who do not have a custom made rod. I am drooling over the beautiful custom rods that y'all showed, but could not afford them . So All Star, Castway are my rods ... and during the flounder run, I always managed to get my shares. Maybe I do not know what I am missing, but $300 (per rod) is about 1/2 semester worth of books for my son in college.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You dont NEED expensive or custom to catch fish. Like ive said before, i still use and have caught plenty of fish on my old berkley superflats, ugly stik inshore and TTF red and trout killer rods with no problem. I really dig the TTF gun dog series and castaway rods.


-mac-


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

To heck w/ the custom rods, their fancy grips, flashy threadwork, precision guides, and the quality reels. This is the most "sensitive, longest casting" rod combo I've ever fished for NOTHING, but Academy won't honor the returns.:wink:


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

I cant buy the custom rods because i have the 50,000 dollar boat.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

I would definitely get the best rod you can afford on your budget. Light and sensitive rods make the whole experience more enjoyable.

Will the cheap rods that have been mentioned catch fish? Yes, but once you've fished, hard, all day long with a really good one you'll never want to go back to them. I know, I finally learned about 10 years ago. There is a difference.

Btw, $250 will get you a very nice rod. Just make sure they have a good warranty and will accept returns because they all can break.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

V-Bottom said:


> Some years back, I was told that a certain rod Castaway had made in China, cost them $19.00 to make and sold it over the counter for $139.00....whata mark up huh!!


No surprise to me here. :cheers: bTW, caught some big cow nose rays at the North Jetties today and my Falcon Coastal rod handled them real well.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't think anybody has even mentioned the best rod for the money....the Falcon BuCoo.


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

American Rodsmith 6'9" or 7' medium or medium light action. CastAway, All Star, and Falcon make good rods as well. All for under $120 depending where you shop. You'll only find All Star at Academy though. They signed a contract together a while back. 

Tight lines
WS


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

V-Bottom said:


> Some years back, I was told that a certain rod Castaway had made in China, cost them $19.00 to make and sold it over the counter for $139.00....whata mark up huh!!





TxAdam said:


> No, it costs us $7.00 and we sell it for $400. As soon as my butler gets here and finishes polishing my diamond collection I'll have him bring you a few samples in my private helicopter. You do have your own helipad, don't you???


Funny but I heard the same thing about Carrot Stick Rods, Duckett Rods, Skeet Reese rods from Wright & McGill and Shimano rods.

Just think, if those rods are being made for 19.00 what do you think the Cherry Woods from Berkley costs ? three maybe four bucks ?


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

I've seen Berkley Cherry Wood rods on sale at Academy many times for $9.99 and they cannot move.
What's up with that?


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

if you really want to spend the money go with 7ft med-light st. croix or TFO.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know, but I only buy the 7' med. Rods


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

If you can afford a $250 rod by all means go get you one, but for me I'll stick with my Berkley Lighting rod and my cherrywood, the rod has'nt that much to do with catching fish it's the fisherman using it. I'll challenge anyone with a $250-$3OO rod to come with me one day and see if you can out catch me and my Berkleys. I have caught up to 41in. reds on them and they handled them well and when the salt eats them up, I'll lay another $20.00 or $35.00 down and get another, but these have lasted 4 yrs. so far. At $20.00 every 4 yrs. that $250 will keep me in rods for about 50 yrs. heck I wont be here that long anyway.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

This is always such a strange discussion. Asking a Texas fisherman about the "best" rod is liking asking men about what makes a woman "most" attractive to them.

Too much personal preference and bias of different shapes and size to have a meaningful , conclusive discussion. IMHO


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

250 budget would be a custom rod in my books. All of my rods are right around 100 dollars. Two that are highly recommended are crucials and lowriders,


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

As with anything mechanical, the key is to determine components that will hold up to the stress you put on the product. You pay for quality components, uniformity in workmanship, and light weight. There is always a middle ground. There are some good rods int eh $130-$180 range right now.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

For an over the counter rod I have always fished with a Falcon "lowrider" 7'6" med fast. Im 28 and have only owned 2 since I was in the 5th grade and they have never failed me yet. I think you can get them for around $150.00 and that probably with tax.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You dont NEED expensive or custom to catch fish. Like ive said before, i still use and have caught plenty of fish on my old berkley superflats, ugly stik inshore and TTF red and trout killer rods with no problem. I really dig the TTF gun dog series and castaway rods.
> 
> -mac-


I've had a trout killer for a long time. Cant seem to find em down here anymore. Hey mac, so the TTF gun dog series are pretty good? Been thinking about buying one.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

.......I trust the statement this fella told me...about pricing C-rods (15 yrs ago)..I don't wear jewelry except my wedding band..Don't care too wear jewelry or have the stuff anyway..I'm not here to impress anyone, but myself. As far as flying....theirs only 2 things that fall from the sky, thats bird S***T and fools, I'm neither..not anymore..I was shot down twice in a Huey Gun Ship...NO MORE........I don't care to keep up w/ the Jones' either.......whatever smokes ur shorts, use it...


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

We have used All Star rods for years. For $49 (and sometimes cheaper), you get a graphite rod with fuji components. Definitely not as flashy and pretty as the custom ones, but they work.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

If you're looking to see what makes a 100 dollar and 250 dollar rod different you're gonna have to go somewhere besides academy. And 250 isn't going to get you a custom rod


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Loomis


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

mikereds, yes the new gun dogs are nice. the only issue that i have with them is in my opinion the handle could be a little longer. Other than that seems to be a good all around rod like the old TTF green and red wraps. I leaned to the green wrap "IM8" graphite stick that I have and still havent fished with it.


----------



## SaltyCowboy (Feb 25, 2012)

Amen V-Bottom.

I plan to retire at 55 and Fish anytime I want while lots of folks will be busy trying to impress others and working to pay off their high dollar debt for the high dollar toys they just thought they had to have.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I've had good luck w/the Falcons from Academy. Got one of the 'HD's now and had a 'Coastal' series once that i liked a lot. 
Something breaks, Academy will swap it out, no questions asked!


----------



## SaltyCowboy (Feb 25, 2012)

And V-Bottom

Thank you for sacrificing yourself for this Country and the Folks in it. Even though this country and politicians have no concept or respect for what the United States Veterens have indured to protect it.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

I used to use cheaper shelf rods from academy 20-30$ which always broke on slot reds then I switched to an all star 8' classic but I couldn't keep up with my dads steel head 9' so I went down in 1998 and got a looms after thousands of reds the looms holds up great. But that rod is a special rod for short trips in the marsh for reds. Then I was invited to calcasieu for some hot trout action, I took my light rod the 8' all star. After 4 hours with that thing tossing plastics I knew I had a need for another pole. I gots a 6'6" all star ASR trout and a 7' all star ASR redfish. Nice rods, then I was invited to Conroe for some cat fishing none of the salt rods were going to work an I got a Pfluger which works well short and heavy. I also have a Abu Garcia that is old as the day I was born an let me tell you price and quality of new age gear on a rod is definitely noticeable. I can't cast the Garcia as far as I can spit. The guides on it must slow the line down or the action just doesn't compare but it to makes a good throw down if you have a guest. I don't spend tons on the rods as I do the reals but I do have shelf rods purchased for different applications and typically I can tell the difference from low dollar budget to high dollar shelf quality. I would go by what it feels like and how it performs for what you will be fishing for. If wading for big trout I'd recommend the ASR redfish for winter and spring, then the ASR trout for summer. And get something a little stiffer for Redfish like the ASR spoon which I haven't tried yet. My ASR trout holds up fine for slot reds but it sure is a fun ride landing them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Rods longer than 6'9" will be noticeably tip heavy no matter what you do or how light of a blank you use. I may have some who beg to differ but its pretty consistent in all the rods ive held. The only way to cure it is to counter balance on the butt end but then your set up ends up heavy. 6'6" is my favorite all day rod and 6'9" for when im tossing tops. 7'6" used to be my favorite length but makes for a sore arm after a long day of chunking. JMO


-mac-


----------



## kerrdog (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Wet-a-line,

I have been looking hard for a good no nonsense inshore rod, and have done a ton of research. Recently purchased a Pinnacle "Perfecta" tournament rod. They do not market much to saltwater fisherman, but their rods have stainless fuji guides and have many components that a $3-400.00 rod would have.

Mine is a 6'8" medium rod with an extra fast tip. It feels perfectly balanced with a Shimano Chronarch 200e, and I absolutely love it. Will have to see how it holds up in salt, but these guys build a tournament class rod that I paid $165 over the counter for.

I also don't like rods that are too fancy with colors. In my opinion, the setup looks better if rod is mostly black and the reel matches better without a bunch of flash. Some guys buy these custom rods with 5 different colors of thread, a green curado, and some other color line. Setup looks like Willy Wonka made it!

I get it that color preference doesn't matter much to the fish, but I just don't like a lot of flash in the pan.

Anyway, check out the perfecta by Pinnacle. Great rod and an honest price.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

for 130.00 you can get Penn Sargus Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combo.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Falcon and All Star are the two like for the money. All the new rods are much better than anything i had learning to fish .


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Brian Castille said:


> We have used All Star rods for years. For $49 (and sometimes cheaper), you get a graphite rod with fuji components. Definitely not as flashy and pretty as the custom ones, but they work.


 They have a Shrimptail Special and a Waders Special for 49.00 at Academy w/ nice short handles. I don't own one but they feel decent. I primarily fish a Green Rod and an American made Castaway and Luv em both!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

NOCREEK said:


> They have a Shrimptail Special and a Waders Special for 49.00 at Academy w/ nice short handles. I don't own one but they feel decent. I primarily fish a Green Rod and an American made Castaway and Luv em both!


Yep, gotta love the shrimptail specials! The shorter handles make it really nice for throwing lures.

One thing I've always wondered about being better for sensitivity - a $200 rod with monofilament or a $20 rod with braid. With the shrimptail special and braid, I feel every little bump whether it is shell or fish, lol.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

What is this "green rod" you guys keep mentioning? Is it a FTU exclusive?

Over the counter I like Allstar, Castaway and Falcon. Most of my rods are these 3 brands.

But if you are willing to spend $250 on a rod, you should call Billy and see what he can custom build for you. www.billystix.com 352 377 5894


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

First $250 will def. get you in a custom . Second a well built rod will never be "tip heavy" no matter what the length. There are several builders that can give you more precise info. on a specific rod for the way you fish. We have pricing starting at $165 and up, and yes I assure you this is custom. Give me a call if you want to talk specifics. As for the over the counter rods the TTF Gun Dog , Waterloo salinity or the Falcon's will get you on the water. I do believe that Castaway will also have some rods available in several venues soon.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I throw 7'6" spinners only, and on some of my recent builds I got a one down to 2.5 oz, and it balances at the hook keep. Granted it's a $400 rod, but goes to show that when you go custom you can get really good results that you will never ever get with a production rod.

Yes, it catches just as many fish as an ugly stick, but it makes it worlds more comfortable. At the end of the day I don't feel like I did 1,000 push-up with my casting arm.



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Rods longer than 6'9" will be noticeably tip heavy no matter what you do or how light of a blank you use. I may have some who beg to differ but its pretty consistent in all the rods ive held. The only way to cure it is to counter balance on the butt end but then your set up ends up heavy. 6'6" is my favorite all day rod and 6'9" for when im tossing tops. 7'6" used to be my favorite length but makes for a sore arm after a long day of chunking. JMO
> 
> -mac-


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

I must not fish enough.....too sore to throw????? Dont know of such a thing. After a long day of throwing I pull out the ol West bay twitch which involves the whole body. Ill sell the secret if interested. When I add that to my cast.....man you would think fish from Florida would be on the end of my line. I would compare it to a jet taking off..............


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

StoryTeller said:


> I must not fish enough.....too sore to throw????? Dont know of such a thing. After a long day of throwing I pull out the ol West bay twitch which involves the whole body. Ill sell the secret if interested. When I add that to my cast.....man you would think fish from Florida would be on the end of my line. I would compare it to a jet taking off..............


I never stop fishing because im tired of casting! Ill fish into the night if im in the fish, you know this. As far as tip heavy rods, wasnt referring to any specific brand or builder, ive used a lot of rods other than what i have now. I knew id step on some toes with that remark

-mac-


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

i had an addiction to over the counter rods once. but i found help and i got better.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

The only rod that I have complaints about is my 7ft spinner "Texas Slam" rod. It was priced right but every time I tried to set the hook I ripped it out of their face. Tried several different ways to set the hook and was never successfull. It has my old egg beater on it and that is my back up.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I never stop fishing because im tired of casting! Ill fish into the night if im in the fish, you know this. As far as tip heavy rods, wasnt referring to any specific brand or builder, ive used a lot of rods other than what i have now. I knew id step on some toes with that remark
> 
> -mac-


No problem Mac , I knew what ya meant . I just think that if you are gonna build them, balance should be one of the first considerations. This is what has worked best for us , I am sure that everyone has an idea of what they like, and for me it starts with a balanced platform to build on.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

dc1502 said:


> No problem Mac , I knew what ya meant . I just think that if you are gonna build them, balance should be one of the first considerations. This is what has worked best for us , I am sure that everyone has an idea of what they like, and for me it starts with a balanced platform to build on.


Definitely, i just thought 7' rods were the only way to go but im liking my 6'6" rods and my 6'9" all star titanium tops n tails classic the best lately. Easy to wade with a shorter rod and rear handle, especially since on longer rods the handle length (reel seat placement) is what has to be lengthened to counter balance the front portion. This is what ive gathered anyway. 
Speaking of carrot stix, i had one and it really wasnt a bad rod but for $150 it could have been better IMO

-mac-


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

When I worked at academy, many moons ago, the berkley cherrywood was easily the most returned rod for breakage. I always thought they had a decent balance for the price. My issue was that if that many break, it could sure ruin a good wade if you get a ways from the truck. (that was before I had a boat, but the issue still applies)

Academy will replace them though. 

Allstar was tough to beat before they canned the titanium and later platinum lines......

I guess the bean counters figured they could make them better in china.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

dolch said:


> I guess the bean counters figured they could make them better in china.


I believe that the consumers desire for a rod priced between $49 -$99 is what encouraged the overseas construction. Alot of ppl say that they don't want import but their spending habits say otherwise. A USA made product is feasible just not at $49. With tons of restrictions on the mfgs in this country, ie: Osha , EPA and throw in the FET on top, I can see why China is building the bulk of it. There are USA based production companies that can and do build quality rods but your going to pay for it. Everyone has their pref. in gear , some guys opt for the "I can catch fish on anything " approach and that is fine,but there are major diff. in the performance and construction of lower priced rods and "some " high priced rods. I also agree that high end rods will not suffice all anglers. The bottom line is ........When or if a person decides that his or her equipment can or does give him or her an edge ,it is at that point that he or she should seek out someone that specializes in that type of gear for a better understanding of the products.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

My rod gets slammed in the trunk of a car last summer so i needed to get something quick for cheap. I ended up buying one of these cherry woods. Personally, I thought it felt fairly nice and couldnt beat the price. About a week later im fishing the beachfront and after sticking my first trout I go to sling my lure out and I hear a crack. next cast and bam, rod breaks just above the reel.
Had to get out and hightail it up to walmart for a replacement.


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

I fish for a living all over the world. I have fished with everything under the sun and have caught fish with them all. I've broken everything from cheap-o rods to the best custom rods. As of now for work I have all Shimano rods with the exceptions of my 80's which are Savage. I work for a billionaire and can buy whatever I want no holds barred but after 12 years of this I don't see the value in custom heavy rods for the amount of use and abuse we put our rods through. Plus, in the last few years some companies production rods have really improved leaps and bounds. For what the Shimanos are...I couldn't be happier with them. However, all of my personal rods at home are Billystix, GLoomis and a few Castaways. I can't say enough good about Billys rods but could I get the job done with a Carrot Stick - heck yes. I choose to have nicer equipment because I can.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

KSigAngler said:


> My rod gets slammed in the trunk of a car last summer so i needed to get something quick for cheap. I ended up buying one of these cherry woods. Personally, I thought it felt fairly nice and couldnt beat the price. About a week later im fishing the beachfront and after sticking my first trout I go to sling my lure out and I hear a crack. next cast and bam, rod breaks just above the reel.
> Had to get out and hightail it up to walmart for a replacement.


Huh, never had that problem. Did you overload it while casting? Cause that's a recipe to break any rod..

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mvn0hg


----------



## lunardds (Dec 20, 2011)

Lots of nice rods out there. You want sensitive, fine. You want light, fine. You want durable with a warranty, great. You want all of that you are gonna have to pay for it. 

In the end we spend more on rods as a gift to ourselves for working hard. It makes you feel better when you are out there fishing knowing you have something you are proud of in your hands. Yes, it is similar to a woman's purse or jewelry but who cares. I work hard, I like to fish, and I like to give myself a present every once in a while to make it all worth while. I don't care what you think about my stuff. It's all about me.

For $250 you can have anything you want really. Falcons, Allstars, Loomis, the local custom guys. Just go out and put your hands on them and one of them will tell you to buy it. It will be some little bulge of the grip, some little wiggle of the tip, or just the color of the wraps. It will find you if you go out looking. Kinda like a woman. The tao of rod buying. LOL


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Somebody's a little selfish this morning lol.. .. I do agree though, every man to his own on this thread.


----------



## trntybay99 (Jan 9, 2011)

I guess this thread is dying but I might as well get my 2 cents in! I have fished with everything under the sun, and like most of you guys I have noticed vast changes and improvements over the years, the rods we fish with today are nothing like their forefathers. Until a few years ago I never really put too much stock in the quality of components..just length and action, all of that changed as my fishing style and goals changed. In the pursuit of trophy fish with lures, quality and sensitivity are the difference. The ability to feel the bite and rely on the rod to play the fish and to really feel what the fish is doing is necessary and critical IMO. The real question is for *lure* fishing what is the best rod I can get for the money, if you are fishing live shrimp under a cork by all means buy an economical rod with a good warranty, All-Star Classic is a good example, but if your pursuit is like mine that just wont cut it. I'll cast hundreds of times in a day working a shoreline or a flat. High quality light weight equipment makes a huge difference, not to mention braided line. You should IMO buy a rod for the type of fishing you want to do. For me a 6'9" ML for tops and tails (TFU Green) and a '6'6" Med Light for tails and twitchbaits works best (Laguna Wader Classic). It is about the quality and components for lure fishing just make sure you are honest with yourself about what you want the rod to do. And how you will do this most often.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

You can catch fish with any rods,but if you fish most of the time with jigs you need one light and sensitve rod.With hard bait is not important the sensivity of the rod.

I like to fish from the bank with long rods(over 10'),99% with jigs and for this reason i was building myself some spinning rods using ALL STAR AUSTIN(TITANIUM),fly blank 9'W4-W10.+extensionThese rods are very sensitive and with lot of reserve power.I was catching many nice fish with these rods in fresh water(w4,w5) and saltwater (w10).
You can see in this picture,the rod built by me on ALL STAR AUSTIN(TITANIUM)9' W10+extension(KISTLER HELIUM LTA)fighting with one nice black drum catch on jig;the rod micro guides are MATCH SIC (the rod are 10'4" and weight 5.3oz.):



And the black drum(C&R)



With this rod i was catching many flouders,big specks,red fish etc.

In the same time i was changing some SAGE RTX,DS2,G.LOOMIS IMX(9',10',W10-W12/13) fly rods in spinning rods and i am happy with the result.

SAGE 9'W12 fly rod change by me in spinning rod:



I am fishing just with long rods with DAIWA WHISKER SS TOURNAMENT 700,1300 using FIRELINE SMOKE 4LB.,SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST 10lb.green or yellow+fluorocarbon leader (4lb-15lb.).
To see bigger the picture click on the picture.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I would have to agree with trntybay99, We all have more than one setup. So buy the rod for what your throwing or fishing for that day or area. start picking up as many as possible and when it feels good buy it.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

TxAdam said:


> No, it costs us $7.00 and we sell it for $400. As soon as my butler gets here and finishes polishing my diamond collection I'll have him bring you a few samples in my private helicopter. You do have your own helipad, don't you???


ROFLMAO

I do like my CastAways.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*falcon!!!*_


----------



## shallow hal (Jan 13, 2011)

aggie182 said:


> I like the TFO HOW rods a lot. $100 for the rod and $5 goes to the Heroes on Water.


I have 3 Falcons 1 TFO like them both. I do want one of those HOW rods, since i'm a member here in the LLM chapter


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

clint623 said:


> Huh, never had that problem. Did you overload it while casting? Cause that's a recipe to break any rod..
> 
> Ive never heard of "overloading" a cast. I simply slung my lure like any other cast when trying to get distance. Never had a problem with other rods. However, its hard to get upset when spending 20 bucks on a rod.


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

trntybay99 said:


> I guess this thread is dying but I might as well get my 2 cents in! I have fished with everything under the sun, and like most of you guys I have noticed vast changes and improvements over the years, the rods we fish with today are nothing like their forefathers. Until a few years ago I never really put too much stock in the quality of components..just length and action, all of that changed as my fishing style and goals changed. In the pursuit of trophy fish with lures, quality and sensitivity are the difference. The ability to feel the bite and rely on the rod to play the fish and to really feel what the fish is doing is necessary and critical IMO. The real question is for *lure* fishing what is the best rod I can get for the money, if you are fishing live shrimp under a cork by all means buy an economical rod with a good warranty, All-Star Classic is a good example, but if your pursuit is like mine that just wont cut it. I'll cast hundreds of times in a day working a shoreline or a flat. High quality light weight equipment makes a huge difference, not to mention braided line. You should IMO buy a rod for the type of fishing you want to do. For me a 6'9" ML for tops and tails (TFU Green) and a '6'6" Med Light for tails and twitchbaits works best (Laguna Wader Classic). It is about the quality and components for lure fishing just make sure you are honest with yourself about what you want the rod to do. And how you will do this most often.


Very well said!!


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I just bought a Falcon BooCuo Micro guide. I really like it so far. It's not the lightest but it is a lot lighter then rods I've used in the past. One thing I've noticed, as I've gotten better, lighter weight rods I don't experience the fatigue at the end of a day. I can feel more and miss fewer light bites. $129.00. I might add it does make the day more enjoyable when your arthritic shoulder isn't aching at the end of the day. You'll appreciate them more as you get older I think. Just my opinion.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

You know, a poll listing the main OTC rods would be nice, to sort out all these responses.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

clint623 said:


> You can catch the same fish on a $20 rod that you can on a $260 rod.


I respectfully disagree in many instances, such as a very light bite, more precise/longer casting, feeling a fish, fighting a fish, etc..


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The vast majority of folks on this thread started out with a basic rod and reel combo that you can pick up at academy for 30 bucks. Nothing wrong with that. Especially if you are just starting out and money is tight. As you get more into it you probably will want to upgrade. I think you can get a really nice set up for ~100. To me 250 seems like a ridiculous amount of cash to spend on a R/R. But so does 50k boat and a 50k truck to pull it with. So you can ride across the bay then get out and fish. You don't even get to fish out of the $50k boat. At the end of the day, if you can afford it and it makes you and yours happy , buy it.


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

I killed em last summer all summer morning and evening. Never fished so much.

All on Shimano FX for i think around $12 @ Academy Sports and Outdoors!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Yo money spending them the way you like and are happy with it!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Today i Picked up a GunDog rod a 6'9'' Medlt, i casted it with 3 reels 50E, Lews Pro and a Laguna, then i put the same reels on my H&H Backcountry 6'9'' Ml , If i would have tried this Rod 1st, i would have not purchased the BackCountry, and the TTF rod was only 108.00$s So that being said, over the counter Rod TTF GunDog i think is a good Choice. Just my .02s


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I really like the gundogs feel, never fished one. Feels like a high end rod.


-mac-


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

GLoomis
Falcon
Shimano


----------



## teamriptide (Apr 9, 2012)

Go with a Falcon costal xg, hands down best rod for the money $89 it has all double foot stainless eyes.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

teamriptide said:


> Go with a Falcon costal xg, hands down best rod for the money $89 it has all double foot stainless eyes.


2X. When Academy had a rods riot sale, I got two more of them at $69.99 each. This is a very very good rod for the price.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

i think the academy castaway xl3 w/ a calcutta 150 on em. a great combo.we have three of them . caught more reds and trout on them then u can imagine. seen em bend over and touch the water and not break in the rod holder w/ a red on it while we fight another red . and they r pretty light too. 6' 6". very good rod.imo


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> GLoomis
> Falcon
> Shimano


Gundog! Just foolin w you, i was just stating my opinion, theyre great feeling rods for around $100

-mac-


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Redbone Rods*

$99 - action and feel are great www.redbone.org/rods.html

I have ten of em, I use in my guide service, some going on eight years old with lots of big fish and abuse , never broke one yet.


----------



## POP "N" CORK (Nov 6, 2009)

Falcon or castaway they both have a good backbone and great feel!


----------



## teamriptide (Apr 9, 2012)

The best rod made in my opinion is a waterloo hp slam mag 2, I just bought one and it is a 6'6" med lite with recoil guides and it is amazing how lite and sensitive the rod is and can still hold up to a bull red. I had my doubts when I bought it but I put it to the test in rockport 2 weeks ago. Not to mention the fact that u can wade and throw it all day with no fatigue.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these lately (*VRCW70-5 *to be exact). Has anybody tried the A-G Veritas? I picked one up in Bass Pro the other day and it felt pretty good.

http://www.abu-garcia.com/products/rods/veritas


----------



## Capt. JT (Jan 31, 2011)

My 2 cents, all I use are Castaway Rods, 6'6" up to 7'4" Skeleton micro eyes med. action and crank'en rods. Academy will soon be carrying them. The price is around 120 to 150. The med. action rod is a very good multipurpose rod.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

TrueblueTexican said:


> $99 - action and feel are great www.redbone.org/rods.html
> 
> I have ten of em, I use in my guide service, some going on eight years old with lots of big fish and abuse , never broke one yet.


Thank you sir - this has been bookmarked.


----------

